# Goldfish tumors



## Georgie (4 Sep 2017)

My 14 year old goldfish has a couple of nasty looking tumors(?) on his body. He has less energy than the other 3 goldfish and 1 big koi. Other than sitting out Much of the activity he seems ok. Is this something I can get treated? None of the others seem affected. He's on the top in the images. One bump is on his side, the other in the middle of his lower back. Thanks.


----------



## GHNelson (4 Sep 2017)

https://www.ukaps.org/forum/threads/freds-new-pond-build.38900/
Fred could be the man to help you!
He has treated various fish in this thread,,,,
hoggie


----------



## Tim Harrison (4 Sep 2017)

They could also be granuloma's. Apparently, there isn't any rhyme nor reason for their sudden appearance and subsequent growth, and sometimes I gather they also disappear. They are often thought to be triggered by viral or fungal infection.


----------



## alto (4 Sep 2017)

You might take a little look through this information

Badmans Tropical Fish has hosted Pandora's Fish Palace Disease section

As long as there are no signs of ulceration or external infection, just supportive care is all that's needed - excellent water conditions, good quality food, non-stressful environs (sometimes isolation is best as other fish may be subtlety chasing/dominating the affected fish BUT sometimes isolation is the worst treatment as it can significantly stress particular fish - just monitor)

If you read this article on lymphcystis in ornamental fish
it seems a benign situation BUT my experience has been otherwise with several Bettas (over the years) that have developed "cauliflower-like" growths, despite (apparent) excellent care & (apparent) good health, all have been terminal after a period of several months - first symptom looks to be just some ruffling of the scales, but a month later, rather than disappearing, it looks to be several scales involved now, & gradually becomes a distinct lump, then a slowly growing tumour. 
Affected fish displays good activity & behaviour until growth is significant, then begins to show obvious signs of slowed activity & finally no food response (I choose to euthanize at this stage) 
I isolate fish when growth becomes obvious - so after realizing those ruffled scales are not just external scale damage 
(more recent incidence was my favourite Betta of all time - such an engaging fish & gorgeous HMPK ... that I thought breeding quality until he became ill)


----------



## roadmaster (5 Sep 2017)

I too have seen such tumor's or cycst's appear  on bait fish I sometimes keep in outdoor holding tub's/trough's, and sometimes they go away,and other times they burst and do not return. If water quality is poor however,secondary bacterial infection's can appear from spot that burst.
Hard to say outdoor's what  fishes may possibly have ingested (parasitic) ,but good water quality is never a bad thing.
Some parasites I understand, can burrow out from within the fish and  leave open wound that can become infected.


----------



## frederick thompson (6 Nov 2017)

Georgie said:


> View attachment 109949 View attachment 109950 View attachment 109950 My 14 year old goldfish has a couple of nasty looking tumors(?) on his body. He has less energy than the other 3 goldfish and 1 big koi. Other than sitting out Much of the activity he seems ok. Is this something I can get treated? None of the others seem affected. He's on the top in the images. One bump is on his side, the other in the middle of his lower back. Thanks.


Hi georgie. Only just spotted this thread.  Have you sorted the problem. I keep koi carp not gold fish. But at the end of the day a fish is a fish.
First thing first. How good is your water. Also have you a microscope to scrape fish and find out what type of infection you might have.
Normally tumour s need treating with a vet. And a course of injections. Normal topical cuts and sores can be done like i have done on my own thread. If you go there you can read how i did this. But normally you need to find out what the cause is. IE scrapes. The most common i use to treat fish is salt baths at 0.3 strength of volume of water. For 48 hours then up the dose to 0.6. In strength. Heated to 22c tempretures. The fish start to heal them selfs at 18c up. I have a quarantine grow on for this. Another method i use is pp dips NT Labs Koi Care Potassium Permanganate for a bath. 10 ppm for 10 minutes. Watching the fish all the time. As they will stress in this. Plus plenty of air. In the bowl. On the nt labs bottol it says half an hour. I would nt advice this. I have personally killed a fish. Leaving it that long.
Also i use chlormine T. That is slightly weaker then PP. But strong all the same. The pp will kill the bio in filters. My main thing i have wrote about on here are ulcers and wounds. Also cuts and fin rot. Mouth rot. I have cured all these by using PP. 3 baths in 10 days. Then in the qt for 4 weeks with salt at 0.6
At 22 tempreture. Hope this helps. If not now. In the future. All the very best. And happy pond keeping.

Just a note
We are not fish keepers. We are water keepers. Get that right and the fish live a long and happy life.

Sent from my SM-G925F using Tapatalk


----------



## Georgie (12 Nov 2017)

Thanks, yes he still has those two tumours. One of them looks a bit stringy like it may have burst slightly. Otherwise he seems fine. Difficult to tell now as they've started to become lethargic with the cold weather. I've also covered half the pond with bubble wrap until the polycarbonate sheet I've ordered arrives. The water seems pretty good but I think it wasn't as good as it is now - we just recently increased the size, cleaned and refilled it. The covering is stopping so much leaves getting in there. I think I'm going to have to find a new home for the Koi, he's 15 and about 16 inches long now so I feel it would be cruel to keep him in there for much longer. The pond is only just over 2 ft deep. I haven't tried any medications on the goldfish as I thought it was best to leave him be while he is still active.


----------



## frederick thompson (12 Nov 2017)

Georgie said:


> Thanks, yes he still has those two tumours. One of them looks a bit stringy like it may have burst slightly. Otherwise he seems fine. Difficult to tell now as they've started to become lethargic with the cold weather. I've also covered half the pond with bubble wrap until the polycarbonate sheet I've ordered arrives. The water seems pretty good but I think it wasn't as good as it is now - we just recently increased the size, cleaned and refilled it. The covering is stopping so much leaves getting in there. I think I'm going to have to find a new home for the Koi, he's 15 and about 16 inches long now so I feel it would be cruel to keep him in there for much longer. The pond is only just over 2 ft deep. I haven't tried any medications on the goldfish as I thought it was best to leave him be while he is still active.


Georgie try the salt baths first. For a couple of weeks. See if they help the wounds. You say they have burst. They will get infected in time if there raw. Get this for treating topicaly. 
Kusuri 8-Piece Topical Treatment Kit for Koi
This boxed kit is supplied with the following:

1 x 150ml of Kusuri Masuizai Koi Sedate
1 x 100ml Kusuri Roccal Wound Cleaner 
1 x 100ml Kusuri Anti-Bac 
1 x 100ml Spare bottle
1 x 25gms of Kusuri Orahesive Sealer Powder
1 x 50ml Kusuri Top Coat Sealer
 1 pair of surgical gloves 
10 x cotton bud applicators
Comprehensive step by step instructions.
Bought mine of ebay.

As said instructions how to use are in the box. If you get it and need help. I am here. Just ask. All the best Fred. 

Sent from my SM-G925F using Tapatalk


----------



## frederick thompson (13 Nov 2017)

if you go here you can see how i did it with photos
https://www.ukaps.org/forum/threads/freds-new-pond-build.38900/page-36
all the best fred


----------

